
‘I want my family back in a Tesla’ says father after severe crash in a Model X - phr4ts
https://electrek.co/2016/08/22/tesla-model-x-crash-accident-bloomington-minnesota/
======
scjody
Wow, that's a lot of anecdata and personal feelings. The truth is that pretty
much any car on the market today will protect its occupants in a crash.

More anecdata: my wife was in an accident last Friday - she hit a deer at
highway speeds. The front of the vehicle crumpled significantly and the
steering wheel airbag deployed, and she was totally fine. This was in a 6 year
old Toyota Yaris.

I want my family back in a Yaris. Or any other vehicle with a 4 star or better
NHTSA rating. It really doesn't matter which.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> The truth is that pretty much any car on the market today will protect its
> occupants in a crash.

From this article:

"Earlier this year, we reported on Tesla failing to make the Model X rollover
through its own internal testing of the vehicle in preparation for the
National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) tests. Tesla expects
the Model X to become the first SUV to get 5-star rating in each of the safety
categories, including in rollover."

Also:

"Tesla not only expects to achieve a 5-star rating, but like it did with the
Model S, Tesla expects to get a much better results based on probability of
injury. NHTSA’s star rating is based on the probability of a serious injury in
a high-speed accident. To get a 5-star rating, the vehicle needs to achieve a
probability of injury of 10% or less, and Tesla expects the Model X to achieve
around 6.5%:"

[https://electrek.co/2016/03/07/tesla-flip-model-x-crash-
test...](https://electrek.co/2016/03/07/tesla-flip-model-x-crash-tests-
safety/)

------
iRobbery
Though from what i can see, the GMC looks to be still drivable? The tesla
seems totalled.

~~~
VeejayRampay
It might be a good thing that it looks that way. From what I understand it is
because of a "crumple zone"
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crumple_zone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crumple_zone)).
The more energy absorbed by the car itself, the less damage to the passengers
apparently.

